# New HK45 on the way..



## wiseguy (Feb 24, 2007)

So the first time I saw the P3000 I said to myself "Man, I gotta get one when they come to the states!" the other day I read an article in a gun magazine about the P30 and it sang nothing but praises for the gun. I have been further taunted daily by the photo of a P30 on the front page of this site. I thought about buying a P30 with my tax return but opted instead for a Glock 20. I've still been aching to get my hands on a P30 for a while so today I decided to just "browse" some local gun shops and just get a feel for the gun, check out the trigger, chat it up with the sales guys to get their take on it. 

The problem was not many people had them, the only ones in stock were the HK45s, and even those were hard to come by. So I was handling the gun and the first thing I thought was how good the gun felt in my hand. I continued checking the gun over, love the sites by the way, and I noticed that the trigger pull feels a bit lighter in the double action department than my USPc .40, and the single action side is crisper with a nice reset. I was able to eject the mag without shifting my grip. 

I got that feeling that this gun was definitely for me...you know "that" feeling...I know I went to browse but I couldn't resist. I put a down payment on the gun to keep prying hands away and when I get Uncle Sam's :smt1099 additional tax refund check (or my next paycheck) I'll be coming home with a new member of my firearm family :smt033 

I'm wicked excited to start carrying it at work. :smt023


----------



## snookie (Jun 15, 2008)

You will love it. Great pistol.


----------

